# إلى كل طالب هندسة اتصالات قريب التخرج



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الحقيقة هذا الموضوع رد على سؤال لزميل في ملتقى الشبكات عن مواصفات مهندس الاتصالات . و أحببت نشره هنا للفائدة و اعذروني على التقصير . و على كل حال ، هذه خبرتي كتبتها على عجل و هي مطروحة للجميع للاستفادة و للمناقشة من خبراء الاتصالات .

رابط الموضوع : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85123.html

_______________

إذا كنت طالب فلا تستعجل على رزقك ، اهتم بدروسك و اقرأ الكتب الدراسية العالمية المنشورة من دور نشر عالمية قوية كالماجروهل و البرتنس هول و غيره .

عموما ، مهندس الاتصالات ، و أي مهندس ، سيتجه إلى أحد هذين الاتجاهين : 1. اتجاه أكاديمي ( أو بحثي ) 2. اتجاه عملي

بالنسبة للأكاديمي ، فهذا يعني أن يكمل تعليمه الجامعي العالي ، أو أن يتجه إلى أحد مراكز البحث العلمي - سواء التابعة لجهات حكومية أو تجارية ( كمثال عندنا في السعودية مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم و التقنية ) 

بالنسبة للعملي ، فإنه سيتجه إلى أحد هذه الاتجاهات : 1. تشغيل و صيانة 2. إدارة مشاريع 3. هندسة و تصميم 4. تخطيط 5. هندسة مبيعات و أذكر هذه الاتجاهات بحسب اطلاعي و معرفتي التي اكتسبتها من حياتي الوظيفية و عموما يمكن معرفتها بالدقة عند النظر لأسماء الإدارات في إحدى الشركات الكبرى ( مثلا شركة الاتصالات الوطنية عندكم أو شركة فودافون ) ستجد إدارة تتعلق بتشغيل و صيانة الأجهزة و أخرى لتنفيذ المشاريع و ثالثة للتسويق و رابعة لهندسة الشبكة مثلا و هكذا و في كلها يعمل المهندسون المتخصصون في الاتصالات و في غيرها .

و كل هذه المجالات العملية مهمة و ممتعة و يبقى الأمر حسب نصيبك و حسب ميولك و حسب قدرتك على التغيير إن لم تنسجم مع وظيفتك الحالية .

لا تستعجل .. متى ما قدمت على وظيفة و قبلت فيها ، تعرف عليها و من ثم ابدأ بمواءمتك قدراتك و مواهبك و مخزونك المعرفي الهائل الذي حصلت عليه من الجامعة مع متطلبات الوظيفة و متطلبات مستقبلك فيها .

و من الجميل أن يغير المهندس من مجال عمله بعد فترة من اكتساب الخبرة .. مثلا .. مهندس عمل في إدارة لشتغيل و صيانة شبكات اتصالات الفايبر مثلا ، يمكنه بعد كم سنة من الخبرة أن يتحول إلى الهندسة و التصاميم فيدخل هذا المجال ( الهندسة و التصاميم ) و هو لديه اطلاع و معرفة بطبيعة التشغيل و الصيانة و الظروف المحيطة بها و المشاكل فيعكس هذه الخبرات في الهندسة و التصميم للشبكة الحالية و للشبكات المستقبلية

بالنسبة للـ A+ ، فهي أقل مستوى من مستوى المهندس .. يعني هي شهادة تبع فني كمبيوتر أو شهادة كان يفترض أن تحصل عليها في المرحلة الثانوية من باب توسيع أفق المهارات و لكن و أنت طالب على وشك التخرج أو مهندس حديث التخرج ، فليست من مستواك أبدا ، إلا إن كنت محدودا لها ( يعني مثلا لا قدر الله لم تجد وظيفة و وجدت أن هذه الشهادة تعطيك وظيفة - إن كانت كذلك - ) .

شبكات الكمبيوتر رائعة .. لكنها لتخصص هندسة الحاسب و ليست هندسة اتصالات بالرغم من أن الاندماج بين الحاسب و الاتصالات .. يعني CCNA جميلة و كافية إذا كنت تريد العمل في شركات اتصالات .. 

بالنسبة للميكرو سوفت فهي أنظمة تشغيل .. يعني سوفتوير .. و ليست لمهندس اتصالات .. إلا إن كنت هاوي الشغلة و تريد ضرب هندسة الاتصالات عرض الحائط و تتجه لمجال الميكروسوفت فهذا شأنك .

أرجو أن أكون أفدتك و أفدت الزملاء ..

نصيحة لكل مهندس اتصالات حديث ، تصفح و بعناية و بقراءة واعية و مركزة في مواقع شركات الاتصالات العالمية .. تصفح في منتجاتهم و خدماتهم .. تصفح في بعض الشروحات و التوتوريالز التي يضعونه في صفحاتهم بالمجان .. ابحث في قوقل عن شبكات الاتصالات Telecommunications networks .. و ستستفيد كثيرا .

و السلام عليكم​


----------



## مايكل مور (14 أكتوبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## الحمدابي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## م م ص ع ح (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووو جزاك الله خير


----------



## lord of the road (27 أكتوبر 2008)

hi dude.........plz can I have ur number...Iam studying engineering telecommunication right now in MALAYSIA and I wanna have some information from someone who has a lot of experience like u...actually I am from YEMEN and after I graduate Iam gonna work in saudi if GOD willing


----------



## Eng..sultan (27 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه 

شكرااا


----------



## حلو الخصال (27 أكتوبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد شهاب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مهندس كهرباء الكترونيات و اتصالات حديث التخرج ابحث عن مكان او شركة محترمة للتدريب او العمل
واساْل ماذا يمكننى تعلمه واتقانه حتى اجد العمل المناسب بتوفيق الله.
رجاء الرد مع الشكر.elshehab2006***********


----------



## بسمة حزن (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على ماافدتنا به من خبرات


----------



## سمندل السوداني (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخ ابو بدر علي الافادة الكريمة


----------

